# Howdy from Manchester, TN



## madoktor1 (May 28, 2008)

Howdy y'all. I found this site through a friend of mine because I may have to replace my bow and was looking for a good deal on a good bow. I got to reading some of the post and thought I would join up. I have been bowing hunting 16 yrs. and I'm always looking and am willing to learn. It seems like a bunch of good people here and I look forward to talking to y'all.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk madoktor1:darkbeer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* madoktor1. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT!! :darkbeer:


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome to Archery Talk!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome........hope you have fun with us here @ AT


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Welcome to Archery Talk!:welcomesign:


----------

